# Columbia chain guard



## Dc76 (Jul 13, 2022)

Really stoked on how she came out.🤙🏻


----------



## Benryannj (Jul 16, 2022)

Nice, what did you use to clean it?


----------



## Dc76 (Jul 16, 2022)

Gave it a bath in wood bleach and then very gentle scrubbing . Toothbrush on the delicate parts.


----------

